# Harbor freight Wood lathe for small bowls?



## cibb911 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll be using this mostly for knife, chisel and other handles but I've an interest in turning bowls. I'm a bit concerned about the RPMs it turns. Now there are two different lathes available, the 8x12 and 10x18. 

They both have the same basic RPM range. 

I know there are other limitations of these lathes but I'm mainly just starting and don't want something to take up a ton of room or money at present.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

THIS ONE

costs more but has a significantly better reputation than the other.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

p.s. don't forget to use the 20% off coupons that can be found in many magazines, newspaper ads, junk mail coupon envelopes, etc.

And sometimes it goes "on sale" for significantly less than 20% off the "list" price.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe what your looking at in the 8x12 and 10x18 are metal lathes. They will work for bowls but the chuck that comes with them has the wrong jaws and they won't hold a bowl very well. 
If you plan to use woodturning tools to turn the bowls you will have to rig up a tool rest. 
Better to go with the honest to god wood lathe mentioned above. It's ready to go.


----------



## cibb911 (Jan 14, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> THIS ONE
> 
> costs more but has a significantly better reputation than the other.


That's one of the ones I was looking at.

I realize they have limitations but I figured for getting started this would be one of my better options. I've looked at CL but most of them have a tube base, I wasn't fond of that.


----------



## cibb911 (Jan 14, 2013)

john lucas said:


> I believe what your looking at in the 8x12 and 10x18 are metal lathes. They will work for bowls but the chuck that comes with them has the wrong jaws and they won't hold a bowl very well.
> If you plan to use woodturning tools to turn the bowls you will have to rig up a tool rest.
> Better to go with the honest to god wood lathe mentioned above. It's ready to go.


I may have the sizes mixed up as I know they do have metal lathes as well. There is one that is a variable speed by dial and another with 5 speeds where you change it via belt.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the 5 speed model. Its a decent little lathe. A great starter for sure. You cant really turn any bowl larger than 6" or so and the slowest RPM being around 700 dosnt help. I get my larger blanks mostly round on the bandsaw first and then it isnt too bad. Its still underpowered for a larger blank though. If you could get the banjo moved out of the way enough to mount an 8" blank and still turn it, I doubt it has enough power to make any cuts. Even with 6" blank, cuts have to be very light or the machine bogs down fast.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a lathe from harbor freight,not the one mentioned but one were the head turns. I have questioned some quality control problems with my lathe. The extended warranty came in handy for me. Exchanged mine twice. Motor burned up on the first one, tool rest broke off on the second. I went in looking to buy a new tool rest since it was my fault it broke due to a really nasty catch. The belt also had a tear in it (way to small of a belt) and I needed a new one of them and it was thier idea to give me another new machine since it was still under warranty. I have not had any problems with the one I have now. Its to bad they dont put a bit more effort in to this machine cuz it could be a really great starter lathe with a few minor upgrades. One being it needs to slow down and 2 its way under powered. Head stock and tail did not line up on one of them had also.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've purchase lots of HF tools over the years. They are always a little hit or miss. Most of the time I get a decent tool but sometimes they are almost junk. It's worth something to check on the return policy. If you can go the extra bucks get a quality lathe such as Jet or Rikon. These will be more expensive but they have a good reputation both in quality and factory support. I've owned 2 of the Jet mini's and one Rikon mini and they are excellent tools.


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

cibb911 said:


> That's one of the ones I was looking at.
> 
> I realize they have limitations but I figured for getting started this would be one of my better options. I've looked at CL but most of them have a tube base, I wasn't fond of that.



I have this lathe... works good for small bowls under 10". I'm using to turn small items and duck calls at this time. Be sure to get the warranty - never know what you will get from HF.


----------



## cibb911 (Jan 14, 2013)

BigDPHoto said:


> I have this lathe... works good for small bowls under 10". I'm using to turn small items and duck calls at this time. Be sure to get the warranty - never know what you will get from HF.


This will mostly be used for handles as well as a few other items, I'm interested in bowl turning as well but I make knives and chisels from time to time and wanted to make a nicer one than slab handles.

I thought about the warranty, as you said it is HF so no telling. I figure it should do what I want, if I enjoy it I can step up later once I know the ropes and what type of machine I'll use more, also when I have more space.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

750 Rpm is a little fast for turning an uneven chunck of wood.


----------

